# Vacation before BMQ



## NavComm87 (4 Jun 2013)

Hey all,

I was thinking about going away with the family before I get sworn into the CF. I've been talking it over with them, and they are concerned that international destinations should be crossed off the list, before it may lead back to something going wrong in a security clearance or raise questions about my integrity. I mentioned that NATO member countries should be fine (The areas we were discussing most were European and the United States).

Is this something I should take into consideration? Had anyone here traveled after accepting a position? If so, where? And did it have any future repercussions on your time in the CF?

Thanks in advance!  ;D


----------

